# truck rod rack



## Martin Kellner (Feb 21, 2011)

I thought this would be the best place to ask if any wanted to share their design for a removable rod rack to mount in the back of a pickup. I would love to see some pictures or read descriptions of how you did yours. I can get my friend to weld for me if necesary. Thanks for all of your help with this. -- Martin Kellner


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

You could use a ladder rack. Ive seen quite a few people use those. Most are removable as well.


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

Bed x-rod rack, no patent pending ... it's about as easy on and off as it gets.


----------



## 0.C.D. ALWAYS (Jul 22, 2008)

Knew you couldn't pass this thread by........................................how many Andice you spotted from the fishin platform? beforeyouknewme


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

http://extremecoast.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17510


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

0.C.D. ALWAYS said:


> Knew you couldn't pass this thread by........................................how many Andice you spotted from the fishin platform? beforeyouknewme


Hmmm .... you could have seen my Andice from the top of the truck ... maybe we should try cruising McFadden beach hunting from the platform.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

this is my set up, done with 2inch pvc light a easy to remove.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

here is a better pic , all you need is 11 T's, 4 90 degrees a can of pvc glue and prim, and about 2 stick of pvc pipe..if you want more details, just send me a PM with your number and would be glad to help,,


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

thats look like it works great!! neat idea.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

here is one more with it on the truck, I perfer to have the rods in an angle, no high way trash hits and my kayak can still fit on the truck


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Here is my rack. It is in a 04 Tacoma 4 door. works well but I sold the truck and never modified it to fit the new truck.


----------



## Martin Kellner (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pictures. They really help. Dave, I have one of the bed extenders hanging from the ceiling of my garage. That would be the easiest solution. DCX how does yours attach to the truck? SS, when yours is in the truck is it strapped with just one strap across the back? This is great, mine will be like one of these, or a combination of the 3. Thanks alot!


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

mine bolted to the tie down ubolts in the front of the bed
Look close in the pic and you can see it


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

Martin Kellner said:


> Thanks so much for the pictures. They really help. Dave, I have one of the bed extenders hanging from the ceiling of my garage. That would be the easiest solution. DCX how does yours attach to the truck? SS, when yours is in the truck is it strapped with just one strap across the back? This is great, mine will be like one of these, or a combination of the 3. Thanks alot!


 mine is held down with a good ole bungee cord hooked to the inside bed loops, and if it breaks or fail the rods just laid down on the tail gate,, atfer 4 years of outdoor exp,, the bungee die...lol

Good luck and post a pic when your done,,


----------

